# When I Was Young ... (Game)



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

When I was young   I was a tomboy, and loved to climb trees.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Each school day seemed to last 20 hours


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

....  I enjoyed watching Howdy Dowdy


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 1, 2019)

Christmas always seemed to take years to come around again


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2019)

When I was young, I was very active in sports like Lacrosse...


----------



## tinytn (Aug 2, 2019)

We would go swimming in the middle of the lake


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

I could run down a flight of stairs without holding on to anything.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 2, 2019)

I could run UP a flight of stairs without holding onto anything.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

I enjoyed writing long letters to my pen pal.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

It was easier to climb up a lamppost


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

Sparky said:


> It was easier to climb up a lamppost



Do you do that often?  ...


----------



## Gemma (Aug 2, 2019)

When I was young...I loved playing in the snow building igloo's and unique animals.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2019)

When I was young I really loved playing outside with my friends.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*I spent a lot of time on the old key skates until I moved up to the rink.*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Slugs, Snails and Caterpillars were more fun


----------



## tinytn (Aug 2, 2019)

I loved making sand castles at the beach


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Playing games like "Kick the Can" or "Hide and Seek" of "British Bulldog" etc...


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2019)

Collecting old newspapers and selling them to the _'We buy old newspapers' _shop.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

I went to Washington DC,  and got to see President Eisenhower and Mamie.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2019)

Rode my bike everywhere for miles sometimes


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)

*When I was young, I loved Old people, couldn't wait to be one, they always seemed so nice... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

When I was young, I was the black sheep of the family...


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Crap.. I mean, Rap music didn't exist


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*When I was young I danced twice a week.... *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

Songs were songful


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2019)

*When I was young.. I worked delivering milk to doorsteps before school*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

I rode my bike without a helmet and there were no seatbelts in our station wagon


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

When I was young, going swimming at the  unheated indoor baths on a Saturday morning was seen as the ultimate thing to look forward to ...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)

I lived on a farm with many,  many animals.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Politicians were painful to watch, and still are.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2019)

We would spin each other on our tire swing, then get off trying to walk a straight line..


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 13, 2019)

*When I was young we got wet under the fireplug !*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

Getting the mail that had just been delivered was exciting and special, often with letters and postcards from real people.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

There was smoking in schools in the Main Office, and Staffrooms


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes @mike4lorie I remember doctors and nurses smoking too


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

I was a drum majorette with the marching band


----------



## Gemma (Aug 15, 2019)

When I was young....I could lay for hours outside on a blanket, looking up at the sky and watch the clouds moving, making formations and guess what they looked like.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2019)

*I laid for hours in the sun to get a tan & now you can go to a spa & get it in much less time, but now they say it is no good for you so I have never been in one.*


----------



## Repondering (Aug 15, 2019)

I went to a British school in a UK colony with kids of 16 nationalities that I can  think of now.....there were probably more.
I loved it there.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

I loved the trade classes in school, those ones I never missed...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2019)

I loved the high school life,  and all the activities and friends.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 21, 2019)

I liked school until my parents divorced when I was 12 and about to start highschool
My mother my sister and I moved around so much I found it hard to relate to new teachers and students


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2019)

Kraft Dinner was 10 cents a box....


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2019)

*I loved when I would hear the sound of this truck driving through the neighborhood with the Whip ride on it. Me and my friends would get on and have a great time.
*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2019)

Used to have chores I had to do every Saturday morning...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

... life was simple.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)

Things seemed very expensive, but looking back, a lot cheaper than today...


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 25, 2019)

A refrigerator cost nearly as much as a used car


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2019)

When I was young (12-14)... I delivered milk,  door to door  from 4am to 7am...


----------



## chic (Aug 25, 2019)

When I was young I played spy with my best friend in a local medical building. We'd go up and down stairs and play tricks with the elevators so one of us could trap the other, shoot her, and win the game. (Blame it on the Man from UNCLE)


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 25, 2019)

Oooh! I loved The Man From UNCLE especially Illya Kuryakin played by David McCallum
I like him now as 'Ducky' the Chief Medical Examiner in NCIS


----------



## Kadee (Aug 25, 2019)

I either walked or rode a bike everywhere I went including school and shopping I was sent to do by my parents 
The city had 40.000 + people so it wasn’t a small country town


----------



## chic (Aug 25, 2019)

I used to eat cotton candy.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

I was obsessed with the Fairground and carnival when I was a kid. When it came to our city it stayed for 6 weeks each year, I would be there every  evening, just to soak up the atmosphere..


----------



## chic (Aug 26, 2019)

I was a good baseball player.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Had many paper routes...


----------



## chic (Sep 7, 2019)

I won a dance contest when I was 8.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

I used to play marbles....and was good at it


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*When I was young I never had a bike... I had to learn to ride on my friends bike... *


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

My Dad found an old bike frame which he renovated for me and painted it 'girl' colours and I had a new white woven plastic basket on the front handlebars.
I loved riding my bike to the local Library and bringing the books home in my basket....I was allowed to take 2 books out on loan.


----------



## Millyd (Sep 14, 2019)

I lived in a big city ( suburb ) called Melbourne, My parents didn’t have a car we traveled by tram anywhere we wanted to go including going to the huge Melbourne fresh food market right in the centre of the city


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 14, 2019)

When I was young,I never was interested in dolls. I liked playing with my younger brother and his friends. One day we were playing tackle football,me vs the 3 of them.They couldn't stop me when I kept scoring ,until I brother told them to tackle me at my ankles,that stopped me cold


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

I never had a bike either, Holly. Don't really know why; I had most other toys and sports items. Probably I just didn't care enough to insist to my parents that I really "needed" it.  I eventually did learn to ride a bike, but I was an adult by then and never felt very secure on one.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 15, 2019)

When I was young I wore Sweet Honesty perfume and Gunnysak dresses. We would go to school dances and do the Hustle and Bump.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2019)

When I was young,  I lived on my grandparents farm ...  and I felt like I was in heaven with all the farm animals.  I loved playing with baby goats especially,  and even considered the pigs in their pen my friends.    ..  .best childhood ever.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2019)

*When I was young I loved going to the movies in the afternoon at the Saturday Matinees. *


----------



## chic (Oct 2, 2019)

When I was young there were "specialty stores" for everything. We'd get fruit at the fruit store, bread and pies at the bakery, fish at the fish store, meat at the meat market, ice cream at the ice cream parlor, cold cuts at the deli, tools at the hardware store, thumbtacks and paper at the stationery store and on and on. We did have supermarkets but my grandparents preferred the old fashioned way, so my parents obliged. It was nice in a way.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Played house league and competitive Lacrosse


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

chic said:


> When I was young there were "specialty stores" for everything. We'd get fruit at the fruit store, bread and pies at the bakery, fish at the fish store, meat at the meat market, ice cream at the ice cream parlor, cold cuts at the deli, tools at the hardware store, thumbtacks and paper at the stationery store and on and on. We did have supermarkets but my grandparents preferred the old fashioned way, so my parents obliged. It was nice in a way.


 We still have that..not as much as when I was young, but certainly we still have the butchers, the bakers, the newsagents, the independent hardware store,  and so on... despite the huge superstores...   The only real thing we've lost is the greengrocers...but aside from the supermarket  we can buy fresh fruit & veg   if we live near a town with a street market as I do.. here's a pic from last Saturday at the market...






..and here's a 30 seconds video I took so you can hear the market stallholder shouting his wares which he does every 2 minutes...


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Played Street Hockey


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

I was such a tomboy.   I loved climbing trees.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)

Could go to the store with twenty-five cents, and come out with a huge bag of candy...


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2019)

*When I was young I lived in the City. We had so many kids living on our block. You were never alone outside and parents even sat on the steps at night to watch us. We were never alone and played game after game. Jail break was my favorite game to play.*


----------



## chic (Nov 17, 2019)

I played shortstop with the kids in the schoolyard, I was that good.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Girls and women usually didn't wear pants (which were called slacks, dungarees, etc.)  They were only worn for the most casual occasions, such as when we were on vacation. Little girls always wore skirts to school, and our mothers wore dresses for everything.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 20, 2019)

My mother was a bit ahead of her time because she used to make overalls for my sister and me
I think she had an ulterior motive in that we did not skin our knees when we wore our overalls


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 4, 2021)

.....   I remember joining Brownies in First Grade.  Having weekly meetings was a big adventure every week,   with  Mrs. Bradley and all the girls in the troop.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2021)

When I was young, playing with paper dolls was a big past time for me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

bump


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 18, 2021)

When I was young, backpacks or book bags were not cool so only the "brainy" kids had them.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2021)

When I was young,  for my 15th birthday,  my aunt took me to the "big city" (Cleveland, Ohio)  to get my very long hair cut.  
(I grew up/lived   in the country)
Got the most adorable Italian cut at a high scale salon in downtown Cleveland.    I was out of my mind with happiness over the style.  
When I came back to school after that weekend,  no one knew me ...lol


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

I loved organizing play games with my seven sisters and brother.
Chinese jump rope, old mother witchy , tag, rolling skating at seven, jump rope to who will you marry. Hide and seek. Kick ball, one. Two red light, etc.


----------

